# To start, or not to start: Viper's Starter Kill



## toshibaltd (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'm extremely lacking when it comes to car security, but I've had a bit of a scare, so I decided to get a Viper alarm with "Starter Kill" installed. From what I've read in the manual, this feature "...prevents the starter from cranking whenever the system is armed." 

So to see if it actually worked, I decided to test it. I got inside the car, armed the alarm, put the key in the ignition and started to turn the key. 

As I did this, the siren sounded off, which was good. But when I stepped on the clutch and and turned the ignition all the way--the car turned on and the siren stopped.

Am I just misunderstanding how this feature works or is the alarm not functioning properly?

Thanks to anyone who replies.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you started it with the key.......hence overriding the viper alarm.....what did you expect to happen? a trunk monkey to come out and beat you on the head with a club. Make sure your relay is set up right on the starter wire of the viper and the car.


----------

